# Zoey wishing you a Merry Christmas



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas by NickyB210, on Flickr


Merry Christmas by NickyB210, on Flickr

ciao!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww Zoey is so pretty.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I really love the first photo  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a pretty dog! Merry Christmas Zoey!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful dog & wonderful photos!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## LUV4MAJOR (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pics.. Beautiful dog~


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Zoey is gorgeous! Merry Christmas to both of you. Definitely a card worthy pose!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I see a competition worthy shot 

Happy holidays Zoey <3


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww such a pretty picture and girl, Happy Holidays


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

What a beautiful pic of such a pretty girl...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice pictures!


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

Zoey is gorgeous!


----------



## emmacatts (Dec 21, 2013)

Such a cutie!!! Zoey you rock!


----------

